# Advice please, we are at a loss



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Jack. I wish I could offer some suggestions, but don't have any to share. You are doing all you can.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear of the issues you are experiencing Jack. I wish I could help. I thought I would bump this up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Butterball*

Butterball

I am so very sorry for what is happening with Jack.
What does the vet think?
Does the vet think Jack is in pain?


----------



## butterball123 (Apr 1, 2012)

The vet keeps telling us he is resting comfortably and doesn't seem to be in pain. They have taken him out of the crates for walks and they say his tail will wag and he's sniffing around a lot. I'm just so sad and lost that I can't help him right now. 

I know it probably sounds crazy but I feel somewhat responsible. Like I should have noticed the sins earlier or I shouldn't have bought that food. I'm pretty much an emotional wreck right now. Sorry for the rambling.

I don't understand why we can't get the fever under control and why the antibiotics appear to help at first but then he reverts right back.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I just started reading a book by a GRF member whose mystery illness sounds similiar. Her boy had Leptospirosis which can be tested for.
I'll PM her your thread and hope you get more information. Hugs to you at this difficult time.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes, this sounds all too familiar to me. Please ask your vet to do a leptospirosis test. In addition, your vet should probably treat for lepto, maybe adding in one or two additional antibiotics to the mix, especially with an elevated WBC. Our Barkley was diagnosed with lepto after a very scary week like you describe. His vet tested on a whim because there were no other cases, but it turned out he was the first diagnosed of many that fall. She started him a triple antibiotic cocktail right after testing, before the results were back--and that probably saved his life. He recovered with no permanent kidney damage and lived another 6 years with us. Not all dogs are so lucky. 

Sending you prayers and good thoughts, hoping you can get a diagnosis soon and your pup recovers.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Leptospirosis popped in my mind also immediately. Have they tested him for it, if there is a test? 
Many years ago, an aquaintance had a golden retriever puppy that got sick and they took him from clinic to clinic till he ended up in a specialty clinic in Maryland and was diagnosed with Leptospirosis. He survived and had a full recovery and a long life. 
Maybe one of the vets here on the form will read this thread and give some input.
Good luck to your furbaby, I hope he feels better soon! Hang in there!


----------



## butterball123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your kind words and advice. I just called the emergency vet to see if they had that test on their records that were sent from our regular vet but they said no. Thankfully our regular vet is open today so I'll be calling right at 10 to see if they tested for lepto.

When he was at the regular vet on Thurs he was on a triple antibiotic of Metronidazole, Ampicillin and Doxycycline. Though he hasn't had the Doxycyline since Thursday since the vet said it was a little rough on his stomach.

I have a little glimmer of hope at this point that lepto may be the root cause. Thank you all soooo much!


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Thinking of you.......

With a white count of 30,000 he has some infection going on somewhere...sure hope they find out what's ailing him.......


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to read this about your Jack. I don't have any advice or words of wisdom to offer, but wanted to let you know, you and Jack in are my thoughts. 

I hope the Vet will be able to find out what is going on with him and he will recover quickly.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am sending you good thoughts and best wishes for Jack!!!


----------



## butterball123 (Apr 1, 2012)

I spoke with our regular vet and they did not specifically test for lepto, but she did mention that he had Ampicillin injections on Thursday and that usually is a very good antibiotic for lepto. I'm back at being lost again. The ER Vet suggested Jack stay the day/night and see the Internist tomorrow for an ultrasound and further testing.

He seems to get a little better in the afternoon but then gets worse overnight so even though I want to bring him home so badly, I'm afraid that it will do more harm than good.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Sending good thoughts for Jack. Please keep us informed.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm also sending thoughts and prayers your way. With lepto we saw an dramatic increase in liver enzymes and the kidney values went way out of range. Our vet actually told us we needed to steel ourselves for a bad outcome because he was so ill. Those were some of the most frightening days with him, hoping and praying. Our Barkley was not good at being away from us, so his vet thought it best that we come get him at 9 each night and deliver him back at 7 a.m. the next morning. We are 5 minutes from the clinic and we had the emergency clinic's phone number by the phones. It took about a week to see improvement. I can totally empathize with how you are feeling and am sending you prayers for strength, courage and fortitude--HUGS....


----------



## 3goldens (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry your Jack isn't well, will be keeping positive thoughts and prayers they will figure out what's going on and he'll be well soon


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hoping and praying Jack turns the corner and is back home soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jack*

Praying for Jack.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers for Jack and that you get to to the bottom of his illness soon. It sounds as if he's in good care and in the right place


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm sorry I have no advice but I wanted to comment and convey my support... I hope this all gets resolved and you get to take your Jack home...


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Sending you and Jack prayers and best wishes that he is back home very soon, and that they discover what is wrong.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Prayers for you & Jack We don't light candles we light the three lighthouses in our windows to weather storms they'll be on all night for you two.


----------



## butterball123 (Apr 1, 2012)

You all are AMAZING! All your thoughts and prayers must be helping.

I spoke with the specialist this afternoon and she told me Jack's temp is back down to 101.4 and has been stable for a while. She mentioned he is alert and wagging his tail but still a little 'dumpy'. I'm sure he's exhausted and missing us, because I know we are missing him terribly.

The U/S was normal, all organs look good. His adrenal glands were a little on the small side however, so she mentioned Addison's as a possibility but said that usually doesn't present with a fever. When she lifts his head directly up, he winces, so she did an U/S under the jaw region and did see some swollen nodes. Because of this she said the other possible option might be menegitis. She also mentioned Cat Scratch Fever (but he hasn't been around any cats) so we are going back to the Doxycycline to cover a wider range of things than the Ampicillin & Baytril are covering. 

Boy oh boy, she kind of overloaded me with info, but I feel pretty good that we are moving in the right direction. He'll stay tonight and assuming his temp stays down, they'll ween him off the IV fluids and try and get him to eat/drink more. Hopefully he'll get to come home tomorrow!

Thank you all for everything!


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Maybe he has an absessed tooth?

Tenderness under his jaw?
Swollen lymph node?

Just guessing, but hopefully, it'll be something un-serious!.

Praying for Jack....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending prayers for Jack's recovery!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Keeping you and Jack in my thoughts and prayers. I am so glad he is doing better.


----------



## megkate (Feb 7, 2012)

Sending hopeful, healing thoughts your way. It sounds like your vets are dedicated to helping your boy Jack. I hope he perks up enough to go home with you which will make you both happy I am sure!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope today is a good day for Jack and for you. Keep us posted on his recovery!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I am sorry I have just seen this thread. My prayers are being sent that the added meds will nip this and Jack will be on the road to recovery. Hope todays news is all good and he can come home.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My dog Tally had a version of "Cat Scratch Fever" called Bartonella when he was young, but it is caused by a tick not a scratch. It took forever to find out what was wrong, and I was so scared. I also think the forum members are right on with Lepto as a big likely.


----------



## butterball123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Jack stayed another night and a 2nd Internist just called. He said the pain is still there in the neck and he's a little swollen on the right side. There hasn't been much improvement in that area, but it hasn't gotten any worse either. 

His temp has been in normal range for more than 24 hours now and they did another CBC this morning and the white blood cell count is down from 30K to 23K, so they are definitely seeing improvement. We had his blood sent out to test for cat scratch fever/bartonella, but the results will take a few days. 

He's still not wanting to eat, but I can see if his neck is swollen it may be painful. They are going to do an xray to see if anything may be stuck in/around his jaw (metal, wood, etc). I can't think what it could be though, he's not an eater of anything but food really, although I know it's not impossible for him to have swallowed something.

We are going to go by this afternoon and see if we can get him to eat some more, but the Dr felt pretty good about letting him come home today! The Dr did say that since the improvement began to occur around the time he started on Baytril that he'd like to keep him on oral dosage for a while. And he still believes it's an infection, but now thinks it's located somewhere around his jaw/neck area.

So, to sum it up, we really still have no clue what it is, but we are seeing improvement which is great and he's probably going to come home today, woohoo!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Have them check his teeth. I went through something similar with my 9 year old daughter a few months ago. Swelled gland, tender under jaw, then swelled cheek. Four urgent care visits, one emergency room visit later, it ended up being an abscessed tooth. The swelling at the actual tooth did not show up until almost 3 weeks later. The tooth was actually a top one.

Lepto this year is supposed to be bad, and there are also two new strains.


----------



## ommama (Mar 18, 2012)

no advice... just positive thoughts! thinking about jack!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so glad things are looking a little better for your boy. Praying everything continues on that road and that he will soo be his old self.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Definitely treat for leptospirosis. And if it was an Idexx test, "early in the course of disease" the dog will test negative. So consider doxycycline. My Mantha was 4 DX negative, when the anaplasma organisms showed up in the white blood cells. She also had a high fever.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

UGH...........posted twice jeez :doh:


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

How's Jack today? Hoping for a turn for the good.

Btw - do most people vaccinate for lepto?


----------



## butterball123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks again for everyone's well wishes and prayers. I believe they have definitely helped a ton! We still have no diagnosis, but things are so much better.

Jack had a great night last night (minus some licking at the IV site). He slept really well which I know he needed. His taking his meds pretty well and the swelling seems to have gone down a little under his jaw. He rested all day today and his energy level is better.

He's still not eating all that well. He won't touch his food, but he'll scarf down treats like no one's business so we are working on coaxing him to eat his own food...I guess it might just take some time.

You all are so wonderful, I've never posted before, just a lurker, but I was so lost this past weekend I figured now's as good enough as a time as any and you all stepped right in with ideas, experiences and prayers without hesitation. I am so thankful for everything and if we do ever get a diagnosis, I will post an update in hopes that it will help someone in the future (but I'm also praying no one else ever has to go through this).


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope he continues to improve.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Good luck to your furbaby, I am glad he is feeling better already.

This is at Sdain31y, I always had my dogs vaccinated against Lepto and never had any problems with it, even in the dachshund.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Butterball*

butterball

Praying that Jack gets better and better.
We are all here to help one another!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Just read this thread--hope Jack continues to improve. Keep everyone posted.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry I hope your boy is feeling better soon. Sending healing vibes and prayers.


----------

